# Fina Emergency



## Valver (Jul 22, 2016)

Got caught off guard and need fina like now. Shedding like crazy. Is my best bet going to the Dr or do I take the chance with an online RC company? Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Beefcake (Jul 22, 2016)

Fina?  What shedding are you doing?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 22, 2016)

Beefcake said:


> Fina?  What shedding are you doing?



He means finasteride.

You want to be big or have hair Valver? Pick one...


----------



## Valver (Jul 22, 2016)

Beefcake said:


> Fina?  What shedding are you doing?


Finasteride. Shedding like 40 hairs a day.


----------



## Valver (Jul 22, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> He means finasteride.
> 
> You want to be big or have hair Valver? Pick one...


Both of course. Should've started fina beforehand. Are the liquid RC sites legit or should I try to get my Dr to give me a script?


----------



## Maijah (Jul 22, 2016)

Valver said:


> Both of course. Should've started fina beforehand. Are the liquid RC sites legit or should I try to get my Dr to give me a script?



Script is always better, if you can't get pharm shit then there are a couple RC sites that I have had positive results with.


----------



## snake (Jul 22, 2016)

Go to the Dr. and get a script if you have a good working relationship with your GP. You'll also save time that way and be sure you got the real deal.

 What are you on that caused this? Let me guess; Mast?


----------



## Valver (Jul 22, 2016)

snake said:


> Go to the Dr. and get a script if you have a good working relationship with your GP. You'll also save time that way and be sure you got the real deal.
> 
> What are you on that caused this? Let me guess; Mast?


OK cool. Cause was pharma. Had no shedding in the past.


----------



## snake (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm no expert but Test shouldn't do that. Maybe over the period of a long time but nothing quick


----------



## Valver (Jul 22, 2016)

But DHT is a buy product


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 22, 2016)

snake said:


> I'm no expert but Test shouldn't do that. Maybe over the period of a long time but nothing quick



If you're predisposed to mpb, it sure as shit will accelerate it.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jul 22, 2016)

Just do what I did. Let it all fall out then you can take whatever you want...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 23, 2016)

Valver said:


> Finasteride. Shedding like 40 hairs a day.



This is funny to me. I'm picturing some dude tweaking out in the bathroom picking hairs up out of the tub... 38, 39, 40 OMG 40 ****ING HAIRS!!!!


----------



## goodfella (Jul 23, 2016)

Sounds like you got masteron instead of test. Test won't have you shedding no matter what dose your at. Only way I could see it is if you already have pre-existing shedding condition. The DHT from test shouldn't cause that. Also finastride isn't the answer for what it sounds like, since it does take time for it to work and the first stage where finastride starts to work, makes you shed off the bad hair follicles causing more shedding, where new hair grows back in place. Another thing to consider, finastride is a treatment and not a cure, which means once you stop using it, usually the hair your grew from it will fall out. Just stop using whatever it is your using and get some test else where.


----------



## Valver (Jul 23, 2016)

goodfella said:


> Sounds like you got masteron instead of test. Test won't have you shedding no matter what dose your at. Only way I could see it is if you already have pre-existing shedding condition. The DHT from test shouldn't cause that. Also finastride isn't the answer for what it sounds like, since it does take time for it to work and the first stage where finastride starts to work, makes you shed off the bad hair follicles causing more shedding, where new hair grows back in place. Another thing to consider, finastride is a treatment and not a cure, which means once you stop using it, usually the hair your grew from it will fall out. Just stop using whatever it is your using and get some test else where.


OK thanks for that


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 23, 2016)

Valver said:


> Ok but everything I'm reading says that test is test and DHT is a by product of it. So I don't know why test e would be any different. What I'm on can't be anything else but test e because it's legit pharmaceutical grade in a glass hella with expiration date and everything.



What brand is it and can you post a pic of the bottle 

I don't agree that test won't cause hair loss though. If it's in your genes it can accelerate it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 23, 2016)

Valver said:


> Finasteride. Shedding like 40 hairs a day.



bahahaha..you counted


----------



## Valver (Jul 24, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> What brand is it and can you post a pic of the bottle
> 
> I don't agree that test won't cause hair loss though. If it's in your genes it can accelerate it.


Would rather not


----------



## Valver (Jul 24, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> bahahaha..you counted


I said "like" 40 but I don't know for sure. It was enough to freak me the fk out I'll though. Oddly enough it seems to have slowed since I started the thread.


----------



## Jaydub (Jul 24, 2016)

I fought the hair loss battle for quite a while. But that was when I was younger. After a while it gets tiring. It's gonna be what it's gonna be. Then again, I'm not out trolling for hot chicks anymore. So who am I to say


----------



## snake (Jul 25, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> What brand is it and can you post a pic of the bottle
> 
> I don't agree that test won't cause hair loss though. If it's in your genes it can accelerate it.



I'm not saying it will not; just not that quick.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 25, 2016)

Pussy! :32 (16):


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 27, 2016)

Calm down. Its normal to lose 30 to 40 hairs a day bro. The average person passes gas 15 times a day....I pass gas "like" 34 times a day but Im not freaking out. I also sometimes lose pubes in the toilet when I pee...its all good. But seriously...go to walmart and get some rogaine foam and use it twice a day then order some DS Laboratory shampoo and conditioner. Fina can cause all kinds of problems much worse than losing your hair...like erectile dysfunction and prostate issues. Its just hair man...your not gonna go bald over night


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 27, 2016)

Cobra Strike said:


> Calm down. Its normal to lose 30 to 40 hairs a day bro. The average person passes gas 15 times a day....I pass gas "like" 34 times a day but Im not freaking out. I also sometimes lose pubes in the toilet when I pee...its all good. But seriously...go to walmart and get some rogaine foam and use it twice a day then order some DS Laboratory shampoo and conditioner. Fina can cause all kinds of problems much worse than losing your hair...like erectile dysfunction and prostate issues. Its just hair man...your not gonna go bald over night



Great!, now he'll cry about a broken dick and sore ass. LMFAO!


----------



## therealkozmo (Mar 4, 2017)

stay away from fin if you want your dick to work


----------

